# Yeti Adventures.



## Yeti (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello everyone,
Michael here with my "motorhome on the cheap". I have owned tents, a touring caravan and a trailer tent but I fancied something a bit different so I have just bought a roof top tent which is currently (and hopefully) firmly attached to the roof of my Skoda Yeti 4x4 and the idea is to take it around my favourite country Scotland, but mainly the west coast. So I'm looking forward to finding out where the best spots are.
Regards
Michael


----------



## GreggBear (Sep 30, 2019)

Welcome aboard matey. Yeti looks sound. Full member status will give you access to the POI map, more exotic locations than you could imagine...


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Steve and Julie (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Makzine (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## jeanette (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 1, 2019)

Welcome from Co Antrim,i see you have a real car to,i have some of the real skodas.


----------



## Forresbroons (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 1, 2019)

Welcome Yeti, not seen one of those going out the side then entering from ‘weakest’ point. Are there legs that drop down or some sort of prop?


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 1, 2019)

Are we nearly there yeti,they missed that one on there adds.
Roof tent looks good but never seen anything like that over here in any camping shops.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 2, 2019)

Good memories. Slept very well in my roof tent, regardless of the weather. Enjoy your travels.


----------



## Yeti (Oct 2, 2019)

GreggBear said:


> Welcome aboard matey. Yeti looks sound. Full member status will give you access to the POI map, more exotic locations than you could imagine...


Thank you


----------



## Yeti (Oct 2, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Are we nearly there yeti,they missed that one on there adds.
> Roof tent looks good but never seen anything like that over here in any camping shops.


Google "Ventura roof top tents" for info.


----------



## Yeti (Oct 2, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> Welcome Yeti, not seen one of those going out the side then entering from ‘weakest’ point. Are there legs that drop down or some sort of prop?


I initially thought the ladders helped prop it up but the supports are on the inside on either side. I'm 18st and it holds me ok, though once I'm lying down my body is over the car so it's just my legs on the overhangy bit.


----------



## Yeti (Oct 2, 2019)

GreggBear said:


> Welcome aboard matey. Yeti looks sound. Full member status will give you access to the POI map, more exotic locations than you could imagine...


Thank you. For the second time  I didn't realise.
But, as I always say, once is never enough.
Unless you're skydiving without a parachute. 
Obviously.


----------



## Yeti (Oct 2, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Welcome from Co Antrim,i see you have a real car to,i have some of the real skodas.


A truly magnificent sight!
Oh. And I see you have two Skoda's with you also.


----------



## Mobroomfield (Oct 2, 2019)

Welcome from Scotland


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 5, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Welcome from Co Antrim,i see you have a real car to,i have some of the real skodas.



Friend of mine had a few Skoda Estelle’s which we all laughed at at the time, how things change.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 5, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> Friend of mine had a few Skoda Estelle’s which we all laughed at at the time, how things change.


Yes real cars,i have 4 tucked away,2 130gls 1 136 black rapide coup and 1 105 lux.


----------



## Jillyhug (Oct 5, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 6, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Yes real cars,i have 4 tucked away,2 130gls 1 136 black rapide coup and 1 105 lux.



Ah, but do they run on LPG (Linux Pro Gramming)?


----------

